
Show HN: Welcome Makes Travel Easier - messel
https://welco.me/
======
messel
Welcome's a travel app (iOS currently) which helps navigate new destinations
on the fly. You can leave tips, ask your friends for tips, skip boring stuff,
or lock in your favorites to have Welcome sweat the planning while you wander
and enjoy. If you go off plan, no biggie. The app adjusts to wherever you are
and picks out the best venues.

Here's a writeup on Techcrunch with more details
[https://techcrunch.com/2019/06/11/welcome-
launch/](https://techcrunch.com/2019/06/11/welcome-launch/)

